

Apple Will Spend $848M Building a Massive Solar Farm in Monterey - percept
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/10/apple-will-spend-848-million-building-a-massive-solar-farm-in-monterey/

======
dlu
I suspect that stuff like this, that tends to be more behind the scenes, is
what starts separating Apple from all of its competitors operationally.
Healthy margins come from low costs

~~~
iwwr
More like they tapped into a nice tax credit. Solar power is hardly worth if
on its own merits alone, at least currently.

~~~
dlu
Yes, I meant keeping their costs lower overall by doing things like taking tax
credits and/or grants to get cheap electricity in the longer term.

